# What would be the value...



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

My husband is considering selling his Sig Sauer Scorpion. It was about $950, purchased five months ago and has 200-300 rounds through it. He has a friend who is interested in purchasing it, but we are not sure what a fair asking price is.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd sell it for no less than $900; MAYBE $875 because he's a friend, but those Scorpions are usually almost $1100 bucks now, though I did just see one for $950. I'd stick to no less than $875
Why selling?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

MikeyMike said:


> I'd sell it for no less than $900; MAYBE $875 because he's a friend, but those Scorpions are usually almost $1100 bucks now, though I did just see one for $950. I'd stick to no less than $875
> Why selling?


He got his Colt back from Novak and doesn't have the same love for the Scorpion anymore. It's just something he's considering right now.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

Right on! Well, if it isn't a 'need' of the money, man, y'all oughta just clean that Sig up and throw it in the gun safe for a few months; it's only going to gain value.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

saving it in a safe seems a bit like not appreciating it when my best friend likes it and wants a 1911. It is an awesome pistol there is just something about a Colt. more then likely I will keep it. Thanks for the opinion.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, Colt's are legendary. I actually would like to have a WWII Colt M1911A1; but the last one I saw was over 3K! But anyway...


----------

